# where are all the



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

saints supporters now .. dont see yall postin up .. about who dat..... who dat that sucks saints do........:nutkick:...... just messin with yall


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

what happened?
is this sports?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah... that's messed up... still gotta love em...


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Who Dat still better than your Cowboys!?!?! Who dat got first round bye so we already know for sure we're makin' it to the second round!! HAAA!!! WHOOOOO DATTTTTTTT!!!! Now STFU cuz we aint done by any means!!

Oh BTW, NO ONE is undefeated!!!!!!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Who DAT? DEM boys!!!

Who DAT? DEM bucs!!!


----------



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

Saints suck.. Always have and always will. Yes,im a ******* and I dont like the saints (anymore). I used to like them, but its like an old truck that starts up great in the morning and leaves u stranded on the way home. I do hope the best for them, but Ive done sold that truck a long time ago,LOL...


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea the cowboys do suck and yea they are goin to the 2nd round but no further..lol


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

WHO DAT baby !!!!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I was out of town hunting so i could not post. But the Saints are #1 in the NFC after Minnesota lost to the Bears. We have the 1st round bye and now the playoffs are in the dome.

WHO DAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

OK....so what if WHO DAT is doing this and that......and the Boys are riding off into the sunset. BOTH teams are just your AVERAGE teams. Let's be honest here. The saints, have had a good year, they deserve it....after how many awful years? Constantly turning for the worst; Game after game CHOKING and SPITTING on a game they HAVE TO win? Some call it fate, some call it luck, some might even call it a miracle. I'm proud of them saints for their accomplishments this year.
There's NO WAY The Dallas Cowboys should have won that game against the Saints if they (the saints) were all that. Dallas played an awesome game, but yet loosing to the worst teams in the NFL all season long......and all of a sudden, they pull that off???? I mean come on, who can trust and have heart in these kids of teams??? I can say with all my heart I was a saints fan while Bum was the head coach. 

Yeah the Saints did clench the 1st round bye....good for them, at the expense of another team screwing up. I really don't think that the Saints or Cowboys are going to go anywhere to speak of. Can you say CHOKE?????? :nutkick:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I've been out of town too. But I did get me a new grocery bag just in case it goes bad. Who Dat!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

masher i've seen your face you need to wear that bag over your head 24 7 ...lol... cowboys will not make it past 2nd depending on who they play 1st round.. saints i dunno about they could just be playin possum till the playoffs..


----------



## racefan15 (Sep 21, 2009)

DjScrimm said:


> Who Dat still better than your Cowboys!?!?! Who dat got first round bye so we already know for sure we're makin' it to the second round!! HAAA!!! WHOOOOO DATTTTTTTT!!!! Now STFU cuz we aint done by any means!!
> 
> Oh BTW, NO ONE is undefeated!!!!!!


The reason no one is left undefeated is because the Jets proved they can beat the Colts second srting. lolololololololol...Pathetic to be proud of that.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Everyones 0-0 in the playoffs BTW. were still 13-2 in the regular season, and I have NOTHING to complain about. and there is not one reason the Saints should be getting dogged??... Whats the reason,:thinking: jeaous?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll take that as a compliment Walker... LOL... Know how only steers and queers come from the lone star state.... lmao


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Masher said:


> I'll take that as a compliment Walker... LOL... Know how only steers and queers come from the lone star state.... lmao



That's the ole' saying......but still you don't see LSU playing for the National Championship in Pasadena on the 7th do ya??? Hook um Horns!!!!!!!:haha:


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

My deal is either your a die hard fan or your just someone who likes your home town team when they are winning.I have been a oilers/texans fan since I can remember. As you may know,we have never been 12-0. Im a fan if we go 0-16. The nfl imo is getting more unpredictable.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea i would never bet on nfl games.....your welcome masher ... but i am neither my friend i'm the exception to that rule........


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

After my team is out I root for the conference. It's tough to beat the SEC for a title. The talent available in the SECs backyard can't be touched anywhere in the country and it's proving itself year after year now. As a football guy I don't think it will be close unless Alabama plays down to Texas level. To be conservative Alabams wins by 17 but my original prediciton is Alabama winning by 24. Now if they were playing that other Texas team it may be different. I don't think Texas could beat the horned frogs.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Masher said:


> After my team is out I root for the conference. It's tough to beat the SEC for a title. The talent available in the SECs backyard can't be touched anywhere in the country and it's proving itself year after year now. As a football guy I don't think it will be close unless Alabama plays down to Texas level. To be conservative Alabams wins by 17 but my original prediciton is Alabama winning by 24. Now if they were playing that other Texas team it may be different. I don't think Texas could beat the horned frogs.



I have to agree with you there. My team (Texas A&M) got beat pretty bad last week. So, now I have to root for my rivals (Longhorns). Nothing wrong with the team, they really are talented, No Heisman there either......LMAO!!! 

Everyone knows that the SEC is THE toughest in any conference, sorry to step on any toes, it's just the flat out TRUTH!! When Nick left LSU, it has been a long hard road to fill his shoes. Look at what he has done with a team in a little less than 4 years.......


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

the 2 toughest conferences are meeting up for the title and yes alabama should win in my eyes texas is somewhat over rated .. the tide should win by 10 at least... and yes i am from texas and i do not like the longhorns ..


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yep, my step dad is a die hard Alabama and Cowboys fan. I told him when Saban signed on with Bama. Alabama will be playing for a title in three years. He told me no way in hell, now he is a believer. He is just worried about Alabama alumni getting on his back so much they run him off. I had to fill him in on how Saban deals with the alumni and media as well. He will tell them all to go get screwed and to leave him and the team alone. I love his mentality as a coach.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Ive been outa town hunting... I see all this about how the saints SUCK!? Still they are 13-2, division leaders and will have the home field advantage. I must ask... who actually looks like a MUCH SUPERIOR team to the Saints!? Sure as hell not the COLTS, they've been squeaking the out by closer margins than the saint all season. IMO its a toss up this year, NFL is crazy right now, anything can happen.a Right now the Chargers are playing **** good football. The season has nothing to do with how you play in the playoffs, as you see, the good teams (Minnesota, Saints...) are loosing it towards the end of the season and some of the average teams (Cowboys, Eagles, Carloina!) are beginning to soar. Lets just see what happens in the playoffs and keep the stupidity to ourselves. I just hope the Saints get back on top of their **** and get everyone healthy for the playoffs, they got a little time! Imma Saints fan and thats why I say WHOOOOOO DAT baby!?


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Word to your mother


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

and your fine *** sister


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

VERY well put Dj......let's just see what happens in the playoff's......


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

That who dat stuff just rediculous. Cant you just say go saints? Get your paper sacks ready. You will have them on come second round.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Live it and Love it green. They will crush you and your entire family. And you know what? You will like it. Whoooooooo Daaaaat!


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Bro,I would watch what comes out of my mouth next!


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

haha, ole Mash no to worried about that i don't think.. haha. C'mon now yall gotta have a good time with it. Who Dat is just much better than saying "wooo, go team!" Were original *** peeps around this way!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

got the original part right fo sho....lol... hope they do good .. but there defense needs to step up to the plate like there offense has.. they arent goin anywhere if that doesn't happen...jmo


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yea, they have some serious issues right now. There are some big time ****** in the armor hopefully coach can get em back right.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea heard there 2 linebackers are goin to be back .. they need them in a bad way....


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

We need Ellis back to clog the middle, people are running at will!!!! Our whole teams bout out. Ellis, Greer and Gay, Vilma, Shanle, McCray, Bushrod, Shockey and Thomas along wiht Lance Moore, Pierre Thomas.......... I didn't even realize this until looking into it. We are hurting.... Fo Shoooo. LOL


----------

